# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Opinions on foam cladding products

## ToneG

Hi All, 
I would welcome any opinions/ideas/pros/cons on the various exterior foam cladding products around. 
I've been looking into the Masterwall and Ezyclad systems and they look pretty similar to me, unless I'm missing something?  Has anyone had any (good/bad) experiences with these,  as a possible exterior cladding for our monocrete house that badly need extra insulation. 
Cheers,
Tone

----------


## Bloss

They are all much the same - need at least 50mm in Melbourne, better 75mm or 100mm if you can afford it.. Exterior prep  and coating will make all the difference to longevity & appearance. Major improvement to year round thermal comfort (so long as you have at least R-4 in roof R-2.5  underfloor - and do roof & floors first).

----------


## sundancewfs

we've used 100mm Masterwall on the outside of our brick veneer. Easy to use, easy to render. They are also now selling a Kingspan product which is suppose to have a higher R rating than expanded polystyrene foam. Kingspan Insulation - Kooltherm K5, super high performance external wall insulation solution

----------


## ToneG

Thanks Bloss and Sundance, 
Take your point Bloss on doing the other insulation first - but can't do all the underfloor, as we have very low clearance towards the back of the house, with a suspended concrete slab in some places, so would be a real challenge   :Annoyed: , but should be able to do the front half or so (which fortunately includes the living room ) "relatively" easily. 
Will check out the Kingspan -  R4.0 in 80 mm looks the go when the time comes! 
Cheers,
Tone

----------


## sundancewfs

If you would like to have a look at the Masterwall in place. PM me and we could arrange a visit .

----------


## henrymtwaverley

g'day peoples, 
we are losing a ridiculous amount of heat through a massive BV wall and am thinking about cladding in foam. 
can you fix masterwall/ezyclad directly to brick veneer? or does it require batterns etc?  could you get away with liquid nails/adhesive or use the fasteners?  the fasteners are unbelieveably expensive... 
what is the approx cost per sheet?  
cheers 
Henry

----------


## sundancewfs

Hi Henry,
We are doing exactly this in Upper Ferntree Gully. I have used exterior tile adhesive with a 12mm notched trowel to stick the foam to the bricks as well as 9 screw fasteners per sheet to give a mechanical fixing and pull the sheet into the glue.

----------

